# schlumberger gas lift design and technology



## shadymagdy (19 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/18247321/Schlumberger - Gas Lift Design and Technology .pdf


----------



## chatze58 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## batruna (26 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you and keep the good work


----------



## shadymagdy (14 فبراير 2011)

you welcome engineers


----------

